# Blaze's health and Jojo's trust



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

As a few of you may know I had taken Blaze (my oldest rat at 9-10 months old) to the vet this morning. The check up went fine, the doctor said his coat and teeth and eyes looks good. Then she listened to his lungs and also said they sounded fine. But because of the sneezing and red around his nose she still prescribed the typical medicine for a URI (Upper respiratory infection) Since his second dose around 4 hours ago I haven't heard him sneeze at all! I am super happy that the medicine worked so fast but I have to continue giving him 2 doses a day for the next 6 days. He doesn't like the medicine very much (even though it's orange flavored ;n so it's hard to get him to take it, but we manage! The doctor also prescribed some benadryl for him. (Bubble gum flavored! He seems to like it more) but since it isn't mandatory I just let it soak into some cheerios and give that to him (take about 5 cheerios for it ;n; ((They're the plain cheerios so no honey!))) The main medicine (can never remember it's name) has 2 weeks worth of the medicine in it while the benadryl has 3 weeks worth so I will most likely have extra just in case Jojo got it too, though he hasn't shown any signs of it yet but can't be too careful!

And Jojo sweet yet feisty Jojo. I have been hand feeding him cereal and carrots (chex cereal (plain kind) and cheerios (again plain) and mini chopped up baby carrots) so he is slowly beginning to trust me more. When I stick my fingers in the cage he doesn't automatically bite too. He will nibble a bit but nothing that hurts, just enough to feel it. He still isn't really letting me pet him through the bars but that's okay, we're making progress in the short time I have had him.


----------

